
Are Dogs Even Necessary in an iPhone World? - MaysonL
http://techpinions.com/are-dogs-even-necessary-in-an-iphone-world/34666
======
stephenr
If you can replace your dog with a smart phone or any other electronic device,
you shouldn't have had the dog in the first place.

------
collyw
> diversion from our stresses.

Usually I find the shitty interface causes me more stress. Many times I have
been tempted to throw it against the wall. Give me a desktop and big screen
any day for writing an email, or browsing the web. (And a dog - my parents dog
gives me infinitely more fun than my phone ever will).

~~~
DanBC
I am so pleased to hear someone else sometimes has intensely frustrating
experiences with their phone!

I used to be the kid who could set a VCR timer (before they introduced
+codes). Now? I don't know how to share a link from Google maps; I don't
understand how this or that chat / messenging app works; simple things that
should be a few clicks are seemingly impossible for me to do.

Sadly, these frustrations make their way onto the desktop too. The GMail
interface is suboptimal.

------
blueskin_
I don't see how a phone can be alert to danger...

As for the author spending 5k on their dog... that is why you have this thing
called insurance. I'd rather spend a tiny monthly fee in case something goes
wrong than money I don't have _if_ it does. Doesn't he have insurance for his
overpriced iProducts too?

